# Getting Ready....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And 20 minutes later -










And then whiskers removed.... 










A few minutes later -










And all done -










Started with the bath at around 9:30? Give or take - was all done by 11 (included me getting his brother up on the table for a quick conditioning sprits/dry touch up groom).


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's gorgeous and very patient.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very handsome. 

Just out of curiosity, is the whisker removal personal preference and/or is that something people do for conformation?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Why would you remove his whiskers?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He is so handsome!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Very handsome.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is the whisker removal personal preference and/or is that something people do for conformation?


More or less both. 

We remove for conformation because the head looks cleaner without the whiskers (and he has crazy whiskers normally). It isn't necessary and basically comes down to personal preference. 

I have shown Jovi with whiskers and his dad got his major with whiskers on (showing to a breeder judge). 

Removing whiskers for me is just trimming them back to the fur - they are still there.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> Removing whiskers


I'm opposed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> I'm opposed.


I don't care.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> I don't care.


I really don't either.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> More or less both.
> 
> We remove for conformation because the head looks cleaner without the whiskers (and he has crazy whiskers normally). It isn't necessary and basically comes down to personal preference.
> 
> ...


He does have a very clean looking head. I'm working on getting better at cleaning up Logan. No plans to show. I just enjoy him being beautiful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> He does have a very clean looking head. I'm working on getting better at cleaning up Logan. No plans to show. I just enjoy him being beautiful.


I love how my dogs look when they are freshly bathed - they literally glow. Glee especially is usually filthy because every chance he gets he finds puddles to wallow in like a little piglet.  

The grooming - haha, sometimes you walk away happy. Sometimes you're smacking your own hands to keep from overdoing in one session. 

I groomed Glee in the past few days and when I trimmed around the bottom and front edge of his ears, I had a little divot on both ears from him moving. >.< I wanted to fix it on the spot, but I made myself walk away and wait another day. Was so satisfying stripping the uneven line away.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> I love how my dogs look when they are freshly bathed - they literally glow. Glee especially is usually filthy because every chance he gets he finds puddles to wallow in like a little piglet.
> 
> The grooming - haha, sometimes you walk away happy. Sometimes you're smacking your own hands to keep from overdoing in one session.
> 
> I groomed Glee in the past few days and when I trimmed around the bottom and front edge of his ears, I had a little divot on both ears from him moving. >.< I wanted to fix it on the spot, but I made myself walk away and wait another day. Was so satisfying stripping the uneven line away.


I took a very unsightly cut on top of one of Logan's paws last time we groomed. I'm a cuckoo perfectionist, and that's not good given my skillset  , so it drove me nuts until it grew out a bit.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> The grooming - haha, sometimes you walk away happy. Sometimes you're smacking your own hands to keep from overdoing in one session.


Isn’t that the truth. Groomed Eevee for her first show of this year a few weeks ago with freshly sharpened shears... I may or may not have over-thinned under one ear.

He looks great! For what it’s worth, I also remove whiskers for showing, and like you, I only trim them down to be even with the surrounding hair. They grow back fairly quickly and I do not remove them on my non-show dog.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I would never remove Jake's super cool, extra long, left eyebrow hair.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> He looks great! For what it’s worth, I also remove whiskers for showing, and like you, I only trim them down to be even with the surrounding hair. They grow back fairly quickly and I do not remove them on my non-show dog.


I trimmed Glee's whiskers last week when he got his bath and groom - and they've already grown back. I've been told to trim them the day before.  But I did them last week to get an idea for where he's at. Test run. He's also getting spritzzies/dries every other day to get his coat in show shape. He needs all the help he can get - I was annoyed about him trimming his tail again a few weeks ago and when I had him up on the table, discovered he did the same thing to the feathers on one of his front legs (thankful not the judge's side!). Any burrs or stickies in his coat and he's particular about removing them ASAP. >.<


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It was pouring at the show site today, so I skipped grooming Jovi (fortunately did full bath/groom last night). Meant to do whiskers again to trim them back to his fur like usual, but saw the rain outside my car so I basically just sat in the car and surfed on my cell phone until 20 minutes to and went in. Killed most of those 20 minutes jogging around outside in the rain warming the little guy up - will have to do DOUBLE that with his more high energy brother....  

Thought it was worth showing that he had his whiskers trimmed back only last week and they are already half grown back.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My cutie<:


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Yay congratulations!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------

